# Sharing a scanner over a home network for free



## clutts6 (Aug 6, 2008)

i would like to know if i can share a scanner over a home network for free or not?

thanks


----------



## Tagalong (Aug 6, 2008)

This shouldn't cost anything as long as you have the proper hardware.


Tag


----------



## clutts6 (Aug 6, 2008)

can u please tell me what i will need to set it up

thanx


----------



## J Smith (Aug 5, 2008)

It is possible. But it depends if the Scanner is Network Capable many of the new ones are not but when you look at things like the Old Umax 600 P/S they had software included that allowed you to share them across a network.

But honestly unless you where in the same room as the scanner it took longer to place the paper in the thing and then walk back to your computer and scan in from there. Even with a Sheet Feed on it it was slow to use though things like the Canon Image Runner Series do a better job of it now but being capable of scanning about 50 pages per minute you want to be fairly close to them or you'll be spending far more time walking to & from the unit to retrieve your papers.

You may also try Capturix ScanShare, which can share any compatible scanner over the network and use it also as a copy machine.


----------

